# "null"



## Remy LeBeau

This might be a stupid question but, I recently notice "null" next to the star where my rating used to be. I research it on Google and nothing came up as to what it supposed to mean. Does it means my driving account has been voided? If that is the case, I am still able to respond and pick up passenger. My rating is 4.88 by the way. Does anyone here know what it is?


----------



## Ziggy

This is an error caused by the latest driver app update


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher

Remy LeBeau said:


> This might be a stupid question but, I recently notice "null" next to the star where my rating used to be. I research it on Google and nothing came up as to what it supposed to mean. Does it means my driving account has been voided? If that is the case, I am still able to respond and pick up passenger. My rating is 4.88 by the way. Does anyone here know what it is?


POST # 1/Remy LeBeau: P L E A S E !
Don't expect Emperor
A••hat to Squander Preciou$ Re$ource$
on a "Commodity", soon to be Replaced
by Robotic Vehicles so that YOU, the then
UnderEmployed, can Travel towards the
Greater Glory of Kalanickistan where a
"Ride" is as "...cheap and plentiful as
Running Water." Think I exaggerate ?

https://uberpeople.net/posts/187189

See how the Masters of the #[F]Uber
Universe see Drivers as a Fresh Roll
of Toilet Paper. Vital for "Daily Business"
but afterwards, disgusting, disposable
and SO forgettable. Right, john djjjoe?

Bison Remembers.


----------



## Shock

This happened to me too. I noticed my rating still appear at the bottom right when I go online though.


----------

